# Vinyl siding bubbling



## Lyzic (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I have a problem with my new Vinyl siding warping/bubbling. 

I did a search and the two common reasons seem to be that sunlight is being reflected from a window and the nails nailed too tight.

Sun won't reflect on the spot, so it can't be the reflection causing it.

And the pieces in question aren't nailed in. They are right underneath the window, and are held in place by jamming the top into the casing of the window.

I've attached two pictures, one taken in August the other in December showing what I'm talking about.

Anyone have an idea of what could be causing this? This piece is the worst on my house, there are another couple spots with 1 or 2 small bubbles.

Thanks for all the help!

House is located in Vancouver, Canada. It's on a west-facing side, and is over 1/2" ply and tyvek wrap underneath.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

well just ''jamming'' the panel up can do that kind of thing..

vinyl needs to be hung straight or that kind of ''oil canning'' can happen

you need to replace that panel,it will never un buckle


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Look like it was run a bit tight to the ground surface as well. 

What was on either side of that wall previously?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It was supposed to locked into a piece of under sill (also called utility trim) under that window, not just jammed in the casing.
I use a Snap Lock punch to punch out a rectangular tab that locks into the trim but still allows it to expand and contract.
http://malcoproducts.com/product/ro...-vinyl/siding-tools-vinyl/snap-lock-punches-a


----------



## Lyzic (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replies!

So a replacement is due, good thing I have a case of leftover siding.

It used to be cedar siding over plywood. We took off the cedar and put down tyvek and then the siding.

So I need to get some utility trim to lock it onto. Thanks for all of the help! :thumbsup:


----------

